# Terminology of Vertical/ Horizontal exit enclosure; through a firewall



## JENLO (Oct 9, 2014)

Has anyone run into issues with calling an exit that goes through a firewall, but directly into a vertical exit enclosure, A vertical exit and not beign required to call it a Horizontal exit.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure what you are asking. Read the definitions to determine what you are dealing with.

A door in a firewall does not create a horizontal exit. there are other requirements that have to be met

EXIT ENCLOSURE. An exit component that is separated from other interior spaces of a building or structure by fire-resistance-rated construction and opening protectives, and provides for a protected path of egress travel in a vertical or horizontal direction to the exit discharge or the public way .

EXIT, HORIZONTAL. A path of egress travel from one building to an area in another building on approximately the same level, or a path of egress travel through or around a wall or partition to an area on approximately the same level in the same building, which affords safety from fire and smoke from the area of incidence and areas communicating therewith.

EXIT PASSAGEWAY. An exit component that is separated from other interior spaces of a building or structure by fire-resistance-rated construction and opening protectives, and provides for a protected path of egress travel in a horizontal direction to the exit discharge or the public way


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome!!!!

Agree with above

Details!!!!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2014)

The basics of Horizontal exits

http://www.specsandcodes.com/Articles/The%20Code%20Corner%20No.%2024%20-%20Horizontal%20Exits.pdf

Ron is a active member of this group.


----------



## JENLO (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a building official telling me I have to call a door through a firewall a Horizontal exit. so. . . this is where my question is from.  Here is an attached drawing.

View attachment 1104


View attachment 1104


/monthly_2014_10/572953d477859_verticalexit.jpg.83eac3cd7040443fe25d08e61c70f4e6.jpg


----------



## RLGA (Oct 10, 2014)

You don't have to call a door through a fire wall a horizontal exit, although you can.  If the building's means of egress system complies with all the requirements without having to consider the fire wall as a horizontal exit, then there is no need to call the fire wall and any openings in it a horizontal exit.


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2014)

JENLO said:
			
		

> I have a building official telling me I have to call a door through a firewall a Horizontal exit. so. . . this is where my question is from.  Here is an attached drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough floor plan for a good answer

Are the two sides independent of each other,, as in there is a different business in each side

And there is at least one more exit from each space ????

Also if plan reviewer is calling it a horizontal exit , there may be a door swing problem .

Ask for the code "sections" plan reviewer is applying, so you can review all of them

Is this dallas city or another town??


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2014)

A horizontal exit normally dumps into another part of the building on the same floor and there is exiting out of that area


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> A horizontal exit normally dumps into another part of the building on the same floor and there is exiting out of that area


Thank you rgla:::

http://www.specsandcodes.com/Articles/The%20Code%20Corner%20No.%2024%20-%20Horizontal%20Exits.pdf


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok I see I missed my sawhorse payment, will get it in this week!!!


----------



## RLGA (Oct 10, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Also if plan reviewer is calling it a horizontal exit , there may be a door swing problem .


cda: How would therebe a door swing problem?


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2014)

RLGA said:
			
		

> cda: How would therebe a door swing problem?


Maybe a swing problem

If it is going to be a horizontal exit and plan reviewer is thinking that you will go thorugh one set of doors and than the other set of doors, Instead of going down the stairs,  maybe a door swing problem??? because the second door a person would go through, does not swing in direction of travel.

BUT, once again only if plan reviewer is stuck on horizontal exit.


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2014)

JENLO said:
			
		

> I have a building official telling me I have to call a door through a firewall a Horizontal exit. so. . . this is where my question is from.  Here is an attached drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again have code sections shown to you.

A rated corridor has the same situation , the wall is rated  , if there is a door opening , that door is rated,

Walking through the door does not make it a horizontal exit.

In your diagram, once through the door you are in a one or toe hour enclosure , and considered out of the building


----------



## steveray (Oct 10, 2014)

Is it actually a "firewall" or just a "fire barrier" as would be required for a vertical exit enclosure...?


----------



## tmurray (Oct 10, 2014)

We generally view horizontal exits as being a two way exit. Either building could be exiting into the other space through the opening. If it is unreasonable to assume this is going to occur, then we don't consider it a horizontal exit.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 10, 2014)

If "PL" stands for Property Line you would have to get a code modification for IBC 706.1.1 to have an opening in a party wall.


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2014)

OK,

Did you all see that the two hour wall runs through some of the building, not just the stairwell??

So may have a rated wall to split up the building. And, the plan reviewer is seeing it and calling it a horizontal exit??


----------



## steveray (Oct 10, 2014)

Good call Paul!...I did not even notice the PL...

Is the stair a required exit for the "3" or top side building?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 11, 2014)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> If "PL" stands for Property Line you would have to get a code modification for IBC 706.1.1 to have an opening in a party wall.


We would just require the two lots to be "bound" together and recorded. Simple procedure that takes less than a day and the only charge is the recording fees.


----------



## JENLO (Oct 11, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Good call Paul!...I did not even notice the PL...Is the stair a required exit for the "3" or top side building?


The stair is required for the top  side building.  the PL- should read APL-Assumed property line, as that wall is a firewall through the building to split the building into allowable fire areas.


----------



## JENLO (Oct 11, 2014)

It is actually a firewall.


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2014)

JENLO said:
			
		

> The stair is required for the top  side building.  the PL- should read APL-Assumed property line, as that wall is a firewall through the building to split the building into allowable fire areas.


Then I might agree with the plan reviewer......I would need all the info to make that assessment....If you "exit" through another building, can it be anything else......? Interesting....


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Then I might agree with the plan reviewer......I would need all the info to make that assessment....If you "exit" through another building, can it be anything else......? Interesting....


Yea but you hit a stairwell to go down

You are out of the building no matter how you look at it


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 11, 2014)

A fire wall is not required to create separate fire areas

The code does not use the term "assumed property line"

Is there some reason you are trying to create 2 buildings?

Why are you assuming a property line running through the building?


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> A fire wall is not required to create separate fire areasThe code does not use the term "assumed property line"
> 
> Is there some reason you are trying to create 2 buildings?
> 
> Why are you assuming a property line running through the building?


"""The stair is required for the top side building. the PL- should read APL-Assumed property line, as that wall is a firewall through the building to split the building into allowable fire areas."""


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 11, 2014)

You can break up a building into multiple fire areas using fire barriers and or fire walls and never assume a property line


----------



## steveray (Oct 13, 2014)

MT.....I assume they mean to get around H&A with separate buildings.....but then again, maybe they only need a fire barrier.....


----------

